# Big Colorado Bucks - "A Mile High Memory"



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

New film I just finished titled "A Mile High Memory"
Hope you will take time to watch!
Enjoy & consider subscribing to ivideowildlife YouTube


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That was a great video. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great video - thanks for sharing!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

That is an awesome hunt! Congtrats! It brought a tear to my eye to see your emotions talking about your dad. I had planned a hunt for me, my dad, and Bro in law to hunt pheasants back east, as that was one of my dads favorite things to do. Well, shortly after we made the plans, he passed away at the young age of 58 un-expectantly. So I know of the feelings. Thanks for sharing that video. I truly hope you guys get many more hunts with your dad. Great bucks too!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes indeedy, great video! That's my kind of hunting right there. Congrats to you guys. You've got it figured out for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

